
Exploring the Web Speech API - jbmoelker
https://www.voorhoede.nl/en/blog/exploring-the-web-speech-api/
======
diminish
I've tried to use the web speech API in a browser-based educational game, yet
the tech isn't well mature yet, except on mobile maybe. \- The mic on laptop &
PC are noisy and mobile ones are better in suppressing noise \- Apple, Google
and Microsoft have huge cloud-based API yet other browsers don't yet.

But i hope in few years speech API (both synthesis and recognition) will be a
solved problem with strong open source alternatives

------
z3t4
SpeechRecognition worked great for me on Chrome for years until Google
probably banned me for sending so many request. It would be cool with a
completely offline SpeechRecognition... The trick with SpeechRecognition is to
use grammars; if there are only a few words to choose from, it will more
likely get it correct vs a random sentence.

~~~
interrealmedium
>It would be cool with a completely offline SpeechRecognition...

Nuance still makes Dragon and Windscribe branded speech recognition software.
Dragon was great +20 years ago. Not sure how it is now, but investigating
offline speech recognition is on my agenda because Microsoft nerved theirs to
push people to their online service.

~~~
techbio
Oh, gotcha, “Microsoft nerfed theirs”

~~~
interrealmedium
It worked fine in Windows 7, and barely gets "Yes" or "No" in its current
iteration.

------
Asraelite
It seems Chromium and Firefox don't come with any voices installed by default.
In production I would probably just use custom server-side synthesis instead.

~~~
yoavm
I guess that the downside of that is that you'd be streaming audio instead of
text?

